# replumbing whole house, thinking of PEX



## dr.demento (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm remodeling my house and working on multiple projects at the same time but it appears i can no longer wait to run some new plumbing. It seems everything in this house sort of decided to go south all at the same time, specifically the plumbing. Old galvanized line that has rusted thru in a few places and had some spot repairs in the last few years and I'm tired of dealing with it. Since I am installing a water heater and water softener I might as well knock this out immediately rather than trying a temprary kludge (we have really bad water here btw).

I was debating back and fourth about what method to use, copper, pvc or pex. Though I can quickly learn how to do just about anything, most of my runs were going to be under the house and I'm figuring working with solder and a torch underneath would not be fun. Pex also sounded like its difficult to work with but after watching this video it doesn't look bad at all.

http://www.toolbase.org/Technology-Inventory/Plumbing/cross-linked-polyethylene-pex


few questions for the gallery:

1) Can I run PEX up to the meter or must I use PVC for that?

2) From the video, it appears that the compression sleve fitting is best. The ring fitting, in my opinion, looked cheap. 

3) What brands of PEX and fittings are the best to use? I know product quality can make a difference.

4) Should I install a manifold system? Are they expensive?


General plumbing questions:

5) Service at meter is 3/4". 3/4" to house and water heater is a given. 1/2" to each sink, bath and washer, correct?

6) Are PEX pipes exposed to elements (under house) insulated like regular galvanized lines with a foam insultation or should I use something different?

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

You are asking code related questions and haven't said where you are, so there is no way to answer your question. If you have 'bad' water, then you need to contact a local plumber and find out what they suggest.

As for your other questions, all of these will be covered by your locally adopted plumbing code possibly even down to what system of fittings, and therefore brand, is approved for use in your area, if any.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Where you live will depend on if pex can be used, but to answer a few questions you have.

1. Yes
2. Both are Dependable
3. Pex is the best, it all works very well
4. No, using a manifold will make you use too much pipe, size it accoding to code specified.
5. Depends on fixture units serving, code will dictate.
6. Yes exposed pipe get insulated, foam wrap will do just fine.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow Dr. D what a gr8 site..thank you. I have turned down jobs involving PEX simply because I had no idea how it worked. Looks embarrassingly simple.:thumbsup: I had asked for help at several stores but even the sales people there weren't much help. Does anyone know the approx. cost for the crimpers?

CC


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I paid about $180 Cdn.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

At the time I paid $125


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

If i installed pex this is what i would use. I realize its expensive but i think its the best way to go.

http://www.pexsupply.com/categories.asp?cID=32&brandid=

wirsbo pex.


----------

